# car turns off after start



## redrose0206 (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi!

My car was running ok in the last past month but now it´s getting colder outside my car has a issue. When I am starting my car it will start perfect, but when I am start driving and stop after this it will shut off. When I am driving with the car 5 minutes the car are getting warm then I don´t have the problem anymore. Only when it is cold it will turn off after the start.

What causes the problem and what can I do to fix it?

Thank you!


----------



## Tangerine_Dream (Oct 22, 2007)

It could be time for the two part tune up. Spark Plugs and wires being the first and the fuel injector clean being the second. I would go with the fuel injecctor being cleaned first.


----------

